# Teeter Totter/See Saw



## Bloodfeast (Oct 16, 2007)

Just finished this up yesterday, I saw the idea for it somewhere on the net, but have failed to ever find it again. It uses a wiper motor for the motion (very smooth)...the base is chicken wired and monster mudded. The "children" are made of little 3' foam skeletons from Rite-Aid...I cut off the heads and replaced them with larger adult sized skulls...I think the effect worked out great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those are so (dare I say) CUTE!

I really like the big heads on them, too. Makes them cute creepy.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice job! Any video of the movement?:jol:


----------



## Bloodfeast (Oct 16, 2007)

i will post some video later today


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I love it. la la la la were pushing up the daisies


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that's a great window display..
good job


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I will have to copy that. That is cool!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

THAT is a heck of a lot of fun. I really like that you gave the girl a dollie


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Love it! So cute!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

AWWW! I really like those!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i think i saw something similar on the garage of evil...here's the link
http://garageofevil.ning.com/video/video/show?id=2243951:Video:8018
nice job on the teeter totter!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

The effect is great, cute but not.


----------



## Bloodfeast (Oct 16, 2007)

that's exactly where i got the idea.....thanks for the link, i was searching for it for weeks!!!!


----------



## Bloodfeast (Oct 16, 2007)

i have to admit....i am the FIRST to say Halloween shouldn't be cute, but I just couldn't help it!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That's a great little display!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

They are cute, in a creepy way


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> i think i saw something similar on the garage of evil...here's the link
> http://garageofevil.ning.com/video/video/show?id=2243951:Video:8018
> nice job on the teeter totter!


I can't find this page any more. 

Love the teeter totter.


----------

